# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier mod : Trouble in Terrorist Town, manuel de survie en milieu terroriste

## Sao

Rien ne va plus dans le monde merveilleux des terroristes. Depuis peu les cadavres s'accumulent, des personnes disparaissent inexplicablement sans qu'on puisse retrouver leurs corps, des explosions retentissent, des meubles se mettent à gigoter comme possédés par les esprits ... C'est évident : il y a quelque chose de *Trouble dans la Tanière des Terroristes* !

 Vous vous éclatez sur Garry's Mod ? Vous roxxez sur Counter Strike depuis sa bêta ? Vous mettez une tatane à votre petit frère au Cluedo le dimanche aprèm' ? La psychologie inversée et les techniques avancées de bluff et de fourberie n'ont plus aucun secret pour vous ? Ça roule, vous pouvez d'ores et déjà essayer le mod Trouble in Terrorist Town (TTT pour les intimes).
 Véritable Loups-Garous de Thiercelieux à la sauce FPS, ce mod nécessite la dernière version de Garry's Mod (10) ainsi que Counter-Strike Source (voire Half-Life² et ses épisodes pour certaines maps). Nul besoin de le télécharger, tout est géré par le serveur.
 Avant de vous lancer dans l'aventure, jetez un œil à ce tutoriel car il est important de connaître toutes les fonctionnalités de la bête pour bien démarrer. Complet et complexe (mais pas trop), TTT promet de longues heures de paranoïa, mensonges et trahisons.
 Vous pouvez essayer TTT sur les serveurs Momomodus de la communauté CPC, allez donc voir le topic dédié sur le forum pour plus d'informations.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Quoi?!
Je suis pas le traitre?!
Je ragequit cette news!

:DetectiveBanjo:

----------


## Pataplouf

C'est Sao qui a posté, wah hé je le connais, je le connaissais quand il etait encore tout petit le mec là, c'est chié tout de même la vie.

----------


## SoKette

Sao il a l'air suspect là, tuez-le.

----------


## DrV0dka

MAGNIFIQUE ! merci de faire partager un tel mod ! à bientôt sur les serveurs

----------


## Baron

J'en suis toujours à me tater, les derniers canards interrogés me signifiant que des fois, les parties sont un gros bordel du simple fait que les traîtres ne communiquaient pas, que les enquêteurs tiraient dans le tas sans que ça prêt à conséquence...

Le MOD est-il mature?  ::O:

----------


## Okxyd

C'EST NONOK LE TRAITRE LES MECS ! *pan* Ah... ben non en fait... tant pis  ::): .

----------


## Nonok

:Emo:  Il manque un smiley :rage: qui ressemble à un lapin rouge qui tire sur ses deux dents de devant avec les yeux convulsés de colère.

----------


## Liberty

:Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

> Il manque un smiley :rage: qui ressemble à un lapin rouge qui tire sur ses deux dents de devant avec les yeux convulsés de colère.


"Nonok vient voir en haut! Y'a des armes si tu veux!"
 :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Kadehar

Très bon dossier  :;):  !

----------


## M0zArT

Punaise une news de Sao, YYYYYYeeeeeeeaaaaahaahhheeueuiiihhhhaaahhhhh §§§
De toute façon c'est Boita et Sao les traitres, épicétout.
Bon perso je dois avoir 4 ou 5 demo en magasin, je ferai une vidéo bientôt !  :Cigare:

----------


## Nonok

Say, j'ai fait la même à Kadehar après  :B):

----------


## magicganja

Meeh ! J'ai paaas Garry's Mooooooooooood  :Emo:

----------


## Kadehar

> Say, j'ai fait la même à Kadehar après


Ouais  :tired:  . Mais le round suivant ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

> J'en suis toujours à me tater, les derniers canards interrogés me signifiant que des fois, les parties sont un gros bordel du simple fait que les traîtres ne communiquaient pas, que les enquêteurs tiraient dans le tas sans que ça prêt à conséquence...


Euh non pas vraiment.  :WTF: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h17 ----------




> Meeh ! J'ai paaas Garry's Mooooooooooood


Si à quarante ans on n'a pas acheté Garry's Mod, c'est que l'on a raté sa vie.

----------


## magicganja

> Si à quarante ans on n'a pas acheté Garry's Mod, c'est que l'on a raté sa vie.


Bon ben ça va j'ai encore le temps  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Baron

> Euh non pas vraiment.


Ah, ça tourne enfin alors entre canards?  ::):

----------


## Sao

Ouaip, d'ailleurs on avait ralenti les parties, mais en ce moment on y joue pas mal, assez tard le soir par contre.

----------


## Kadehar

> assez tard le soir par contre.


Ou très tôt le matin  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Narushima

> *Trouble dans la Tanière des Terroristes* !


En fait il faudrait le traduire en faisant rimer les trois mots (ce qui me semble difficile, quand même), parce que l'allitération est typique de l'anglais ; les plus vieux poèmes dans cette langue fonctionnent en rimes de tête (Beowulf étant le plus vieux qui nous soit parvenu), où les deux ou trois premiers mots d'une ligne commencent par des sons à peu près similaires.
Et comme en français on a jamais eu ça, mais uniquement des rimes à la fin des lignes, il serait plus juste d'adapter la forme.
Non pas que j'exige ça, c'était juste pour faire mon intéressant.

Voilà, c'était le moment amphithéâtre.
Faudrait un lapin avec un collier de barbe qui fume la pipe.

----------


## Olipro

C'est plutôt :
Kadehar : ...
Tiri : ...
Nonok : Eh vous entendez le coup de feu en bas là dis donc oui oui !
*Olipro a tué nonok avec un deagle*
*Olipro a trouvé le cadavre de nonok, il était un : traître*

----------


## Boitameuh

> En fait il faudrait le traduire en faisant rimer les trois mots (ce qui me semble difficile, quand même), parce que l'allitération est typique de l'anglais ; les plus vieux poèmes dans cette langue fonctionnent en rimes de tête (Beowulf étant le plus vieux qui nous soit parvenu), où les deux ou trois premiers mots d'une ligne commencent par des sons à peu près similaires.
> Et comme en français on a jamais eu ça, mais uniquement des rimes à la fin des lignes, il serait plus juste d'adapter la forme.
> Non pas que j'exige ça, c'était juste pour faire mon intéressant.
> 
> Voilà, c'était le moment amphithéâtre.
> Faudrait un lapin avec un collier de barbe qui fume la pipe.


Tu Te Tais !
 ::P: 

Trouble dans le Trou des Trouffions ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Il a l'air intéressant ce mod entre amis éduqué;
Mais j'ai pas garry.

 :Emo:

----------


## Narushima

> Tu Te Tais !
> 
> 
> Trouble dans le Trou des Trouffions ?


Tu T'emmerdes Trop.

----------


## Baron

> Ou très tôt le matin  .


Genre?  ::O: 

Sinon une question légèrement HS mais dans les préalables, y a l'achat de Garry's mod. C'est un jeu ou un SDK?  ::huh::  (i mean, y a quelque chose de fourni avec pour jouer?)

----------


## Narushima

> (i mean, y a quelque chose de fourni avec pour jouer?)


*Je veux dire*

----------


## Baron

A ce point?  ::O:

----------


## Sao

Garry's Mod possède plusieurs modes de jeu multi. T'as TTT, t'as du RP, t'as du minigolf, t'as de la pêche, t'as Garryware( un party-game), et puis je m'arrête là parce que sinon j'ai pas fini. Bref, on a tout un tas de modes sympas (ou pas, y'a plein de trucs assez nazes).
Et ce qui m'avait fait acheter Gmod perso c'était le fait de pouvoir faire le con avec les props, seul ou à plusieurs. Les props ce sont tous les objets/mobilier/architecture/personnages que tu vas rencontrer dans les jeux Source installés sur ton PC et avec lesquels tu pourras faire ce que tu veux. Le mode bac à sable de Gmod n'a pas de but, c'est juste un chantier online pour inventer des véhicules à la con, des maisons thermonucléaires et des baignoires supersoniques.

----------


## Baron

Ah oui donc en résumant, si je l'achète, ça me permet surtout d'accéder à des mods inaccessibles autrement. Merci pour les précisions  :;):

----------


## Boitameuh

> Tu T'emmerdes Trop.



Trop de Temps à Tuer...

----------


## LeChuck

C'est le bordel dans la citadelle des rebelles...  :B):

----------


## Narushima

> Trop de Temps à Tuer...


T'es un Touriste, Toi !




> C'est le bordel dans la citadelle des rebelles...


Classe.




> A ce point?


On est Français au point de parler français, ouais

----------


## Baron

Tu as vu ta signature?  ::|:

----------


## Narushima

Oui.
Et elle ne contient que des mots que je n'aurais pas pu traduire en français tout en en gardant le sens originel. Ce ne sont que des mots de vocabulaire, pas des mots grammaticaux.
Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais mis une majuscule à l'adjectif "français" !

----------


## Baron

"Doomed Agai"n, un *jeu de type* "DOOM" en H*aute* D*éfinition*>>
*Dépêches*, forum et *tutoriel* en français de Dwarf Fortress.



> Et elle ne contient que des mots que je n'aurais pas pu traduire en français tout en en gardant le sens originel


 

C'est pas parfait mais ça en jette  :B):

----------


## Narushima

"un jeu de type DOOM" pour "DOOM-like" me paraît complexe pour rien, vu que l'expression "DOOM-like" est connue. Pareil pour "news".
Et un wiki n'est pas un tutoriel. C'est un format.
Depuis quand les initiales de "Haute Définition" ne sont plus "H.D." ?

J'aime bien "dépêches", par contre.

----------


## Baron

> Depuis quand les initiales de "Haute Définition" ne sont plus "H.D." ?


Bah c'est pour faire du bon français.




> vu que l'expression "DOOM-like" est connue


Et "I mean" c'est quoi?  :B):  :lemecquiinsiste:

----------


## Kadehar

Merci de revenir à TTT ... 

Pour répondre à la question de Baron je crois qu'il arrive de temps en temps qu'il y ait des parties vers 2/3 heures du matin ( voir beaucoup plus tard mais je ne peux pas témoigner je dors la nuit) .
Pour ce qui est du bazar lors des parties depuis que les joueurs ont acquis un peu d'expérience et que le nombre de joueur a été limité à 13 sur modus il y a  beaucoup moins de flood vocal. Malgré tout la qualité des parties est très variable selon moi.

----------


## Sim's

Je peux dire qu'une fois il y avait des joueurs qui rejoignait encore une partie vers 5h du mat'.  ::ninja::

----------


## nuées

Rhhhoooooooooooo
grand merci sao pour le site de tric-trac !! ::wub::

----------


## Saankan

Ah tiens, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas fait un petit TTT les zenfants, ça vous tente demain soir?

----------


## Sim's

Donc Dimanche ?  :tired:

----------


## Sao

Yeah, ce soir TTT !



> Rhhhoooooooooooo
> grand merci sao pour le site de tric-trac !!


Tu connaissais pas ?

----------


## MoNg

Salut, n'ayant pas Garry's Mod ni CS Source (mais HL² Orange Box), j'voulais savoir si y'avait pas un équivalent en mod Source qui demande pas ces 2 jeux.

Même Parasite (jeu de parano presque équivalent) a besoin de ces deux trucs ! Dommage...

----------


## Boitameuh

Je pense pas, mais acheter GMod n'est jamais une mauvaise idée vu le nombre de mods qu'il supporte.

----------


## MoNg

ouais, et CS Source, j'en veut pas de celui-là !

:]

Rah ça fait malocul, 19,99 € CS Source, date de sortie 1 Nov 2004 !!

----------


## Nortifer

Tu peux y jouer sans CS:S, il te manquera quelque texture et icone, mais ca reste jouable.

----------


## MoNg

Merci Nortifer pour ces préicisions ! Même si je pense qu'un jour je craquerais pour le pack GMod + CS Source sur Steam (vite, une promo !)

----------


## MoNg

CS Source à 8,60€ sur Steam pour 2 jours !!

 :B):   ::wub::   ::lol::   ::o: 

Plus que le Gmod est c'est bon !

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> En fait il faudrait le traduire en faisant rimer les trois mots (ce qui me semble difficile, quand même), parce que l'allitération est typique de l'anglais ; les plus vieux poèmes dans cette langue fonctionnent en rimes de tête (Beowulf étant le plus vieux qui nous soit parvenu), où les deux ou trois premiers mots d'une ligne commencent par des sons à peu près similaires.
> Et comme en français on a jamais eu ça, mais uniquement des rimes à la fin des lignes, il serait plus juste d'adapter la forme.
> Non pas que j'exige ça, c'était juste pour faire mon intéressant.
> 
> Voilà, c'était le moment amphithéâtre.
> Faudrait un lapin avec un collier de barbe qui fume la pipe.


Dame Des Douleurs.
Solitaires Solaires
Lorkhan lunaire
Ai-je été entêté cet été de tenter de tâter et téter tes tétons tentants mais têtus sous cet arbre étêté

C'est pas aussi courant dans la littérature qu'en anglais, mais bon, dire que ça existe pas, c'est faux.
C'est comme dire qu'on peut pas aussi bien parler du libre arbitre (free will) qu'en anglais, car le mot "libre-arbitre" n'exprime pas aussi bien la notion de volonté que la formule anglaise, alors que techniquement on peut très bien inventer une expression meillleur, même si elle ne sera jamais utilisé en masse.

----------


## MoNg

Bon, Steam a fait ses promos d'été pile poil au bon moment, y'a pu qu'à jouer :D

----------


## zapier

Salut.  ::): 

J'ai tenté de m'y connecter (momomodus.fr:27015 et momomodus.fr:27035) mais indiqué "le serveur ne répond pas" via "ajouter un serveur" dans CCS.

Vous pouvez me donner des infos svp? 

Merci à vous.  ::):

----------


## MoNg

> Salut. 
> 
> J'ai tenté de m'y connecter (momomodus.fr:27015 et momomodus.fr:27035) mais indiqué "le serveur ne répond pas" via "ajouter un serveur" dans CCS.
> 
> Vous pouvez me donner des infos svp? 
> 
> Merci à vous.


Moi pareil, j'ai mis mumble (ou TS, au choix) et j'attend pu qu'une partie pour expliquer comment ça marche et se lancer pour de bon par la suite dans une paranoïa à outrance.  :;): 

EDiT : Par contre je ne vois aucun chan "TTT" dans Mumble, à moins que j'vois rien, vu le nombre de chans existant  ::P: 
EDiT² : C'est bon j'ai trouvé dans "FPS > Autres Mods (Mo Mo Mod Us) > TTT"

----------


## Snakasse

Pas mieux pour moi. Sous le Garry Mod, j'ai essayé les 2 derniers soirs, et le serveur reste désespérément invisible ou inexistant  ::(:

----------


## Sim's

Le serveur n'est pas constamment lancé, par contre hier soir il l'était mais on ne pouvait pas se connecter dessus à cause d'un bug (sans doute lié à la dernière MàJ). Par ailleurs on risque d'en refaire ce soir si ça vous intéresse.  ::):

----------


## zapier

Ha OK, merci Sim's  :;):  Je passerai, mais dès que j'ai du temps (de cerveau) libre.

----------


## Sao

Salut, hier soir on a fait de très bonnes parties, le serveur TTT1 est up en permanence (sauf si mise à jour) et y'a tout un tas d'habitués sur Mumble et dans le jeu pour vous trahir.
Et en plus y'a des nouvelles armes, trop la sse-cla t'as vu.

----------

